# Southeast Trains



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

What has been your experience with this place?

Last Tuesday I rodered 3 1:20 Bachmann Boxcars, 2 1:20 Bachmann flats, 3 1:22 Bachmann wood ore cars and 3 1:22 Bachmann Gondolas.  They assured me that they would be shipped that same day.

I checked my credit card and nothing.  Finally on Friday I called back and they said they were in the shipping room making up the orders as we spoke.  Later I checked my credit card and still nothing.

Finally late on Monday I checked my credit card again and they had charged me 82.53.  the price on the box cars was 69 and the flats was 38 and the others were about 25 each.  Being rather confused and upset that they did not ship the entire order as they promised they would,

I started calling them and all I can get is an answering machine.  I have left numerous messages and even though they say they will call right back they have not called.

I am really upset at their dishonesty.  They told me everything was in stock.  If it had not been, I would not have ordered it but their prices were by far the best I have seen anywhere so I thought I would give them a try.

Now that they will not return my calls and I cannot find out exactly what they are shipping and why they told me every thing would ship a week ago I am getting a little upset.

Has anyone ever dealt with them before?

John


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems like they are understaffed on the phone lines. I have found it very difficult to connect with a live person and the 1 time I got through they were out of stock.  They often publish attractive GR pricing but I am not confident to order especially with your experience. Good Luck and hope they make things right. Alan


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been dealing with Southeast off and on for many years and have never had any trouble. I'm sure Jim will make everything right. Jack B.


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

I have purchased through them may times on ebay, they shipped to me quickly and have taken care of the one issue I did have fairly. I have noticed that everything I get for them is shipped from a "nutritional supply" store. The train stuff may be a side business.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've bought from them many times on Ebay and while not always the quickest to ship they've always come thru with minimal fuss. Never a need to contact beyond the iniitial emails. 

Chas


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got through to a living person at Southeast Trains.

Their computer was not updated.  I find that hard to believe that out of 11 items I ordered they first told me they were all in stock and then again a second time they said they were in stock then they check their computer and only 1 item was actually in stock.

I find that a very poor way to run a business.  

I have to pay postage on the one item they shipped then I have to pay postage on the other items when they ship.  I am sure that separate postage is more expensive than if they were to ship everything at the same time.

Now they are telling me it will be at least three weeks before their Bachmann shipment comes in.

I probably will not deal with these people again.  Had they told me everything was backordered initially, I would not have ordered anything from them.

John


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
  Sadly this is the status quo for ALL internet businesses anymore. Some do a better job of online inventory control  and some don't. Even the box box retailers (Sear and Penney's) have this trouble. This is not limited to train or hobby stores and is not limited to Large scale stores. We just feel it more. 
I had similar problems this past Christmas from both the Sears and J.C.Penny online systems. I ordered early enough that I got it all fixed ahead of time (before Santa came) but it was still a hassle. Home Depot is truly horrible though! LOL! Evne walking into a store you can run into the same problems. i was at a major reatialer a year ago and purchased an aristocraft Dash-9. I wanted Ns and teh outside carton did not say. I was in a hurry and did not check it thoroughly (MY BAD) and got home 8 hours away after a long subway ride and an even longer car ride to find I had been given a CSX Dash-9 instead. (sigh)

So face to face I got screwed. Live and learn. EVERYONE makes mistakes.

Chas


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 03/12/2008 11:25 AM
I finally got through to a living person at Southeast Trains.

Their computer was not updated.  I find that hard to believe that out of 11 items I ordered they first told me they were all in stock and then again a second time they said they were in stock then they check their computer and only 1 item was actually in stock.

I find that a very poor way to run a business.  

I have to pay postage on the one item they shipped then I have to pay postage on the other items when they ship.  I am sure that separate postage is more expensive than if they were to ship everything at the same time.

Now they are telling me it will be at least three weeks before their Bachmann shipment comes in.

I probably will not deal with these people again.  Had they told me everything was backordered initially, I would not have ordered anything from them.

John


I have not dealt with many mailorder places, but those that I have dealt with do not charge for postage for items that have to be shipped from a backorder.  Some charge a flat fee based on the sales charge and that would have more than covered the shipping if it had been one shipment, but is usually not enough to cover two or more shipments... this is the incentive to them to be sure everything goes at once.  Others have charged me the actual shipping costs for the first shipment, but the subsequent ones are on their tab (punishment for not being able to fullfill the order in one shipment?).  I find it interesting that so many people are saying that backordered shipments are costing the consumer extra.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang! This must be going around.  I had this happen to me in a furniture store two weeks ago.  They had two of the three items I wanted in stock, so I paid and set a delivery day.  I called the day before to confirm, and they didn't have me down for delivery.  I was a little upset, but they still said they had 2 of the 3 items in stock and cound deliver Tuesday (yesterday).  I spoke to the salesman, who informed me that all they had was 1 of the 3 items so I started getting a little upset.  We had arranged our schedules so that delivery would be easy.  Then I talked to the ass't manager who told me that it would be 2-4 weeks before I got my furniture.  Had I known that, I would have gone somewhere else or at least waited to pay them in full.  Ugh.  

I don't mind that the furniture wasn't in stock.  What I do mind is making arrangements for them to deliver twice (and they claim that the first delivery was never scheduled, which is also BS) only to find out almost a week after purchase that the items wouldn't be here for 2-4 weeks.  

Mark


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had a similar problem with Johns Hobbies. On the 25th of Feb I ordered an Airwire T9000 throttle from him because his web sit showed he had 3 in stock. I needed it for a train show last Saturday. As of yet it has not shipped. I called him today and he said they were out of stock and that CVP Products said they would be shipping more in a couple of weeks. I asked about the 3 listed in his web site and he said that they sold them at a train show. SO WHY ARE THEY LISTED AS BEING IN STOCK ON THE WEB SITE!!!!. If he didn't have them I would of ordered from someone else. I needed it last week! I WILL NEVER ORDER FROM HIM AGAIN!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Not shopping someplace 'again'" is not the answer to this problem... it doesn't tell them anything. 

CANCEL the order and demand reimbursment, stop payment on the check or call the credit card company and tell them to remove the charge from your bill. 

THIS will get their attention.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a friend that just went to Southeast trains (personally). The owner, while a very nice guy, is very busy in his main business, health foods. I believe he has his daughter running most of the train business. My friend said it's a large warehouse (he has been buying trains there for years), and it's stacked to the rafters, but stuff is everywhere, LGB mixed with Aristo mixed with USAT. 

I believe that his daughter is just overwhelmed, and the computer inventory is not updated. 

Calling on the phone and following up seems to be what is required now. I'm sure things will improve. I have also heard the business is for sale, he is really too busy. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg is right plus they just moved to a vary large ware house and I think they are still trying to figure out where every thing is.  I was there this week and I was so use to there other place that I could just go to what I needed,  Not now.  Yes this is a secoundary bussiness but Sandra trys very hard to keep up with the train stuff.  And yes they could use another hand just for the RR stuff.  Usaually if you can call right when they open you will get a live person.  You may just have to be persistant till they get settled back into the RR side. i'm lucky as I have a direct num to the owner and when I had this problem it got corrected.  I like there prices and have bought 99% of my trains from them.  Later RJD


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had experiences with both shops mentioned - Southeast is extremely frustrating - in almost every case it was necessary to follow up to find the order. In a couple of cases, I am certain that if hadn't called, the order never would have been shipped, even though I had been charged weeks in advance. Its particlularly frustrating because I'm certain Jim has inventory in there that no one else seems to have! 

I had the same go around with John Reynolds at John's Hobbies - did an order based on an in-stock position on his website, only to find out he didn't have it. I'd already the same day been through THAT scenario with Tony's trains on the same item. John at least called me and let me know when inventory was coming (which was in a couple of days) and he did ship promptly when he got it. I never heard from Tony's. 

With the exception of a very few companies, I'm of the opinion that many train shops are just lousy inconsiderate businessmen. Sure the odd guy running a family business sometimes runs into problems, but there's no percentage in not being upfront with your customers. 

My good guy list, so far (for G scale): 

Ridge Road Station, 
Art Knapp (BC) 
Al Kramer 
The Favorite Spot (Texas) 
John's Hobbies (because he stayed on the ball and came through) 
two or three basement guys on Ebay that have been consistent 

My hit list is about as long. I'm sure there's lots of other good guys out there, but its time consuming working through the deadheads.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Jim and Sandra at Southeast Trains support our hobby in many ways. They are members of the Georgia Garden Railway Society and help out our club in many ways. They attend most shows/conventions in the eastern parts of the US as dealers. They advertise in Garden Railways. Southeast Trains has been in business for a long time. They KNOW trains! I am not perfect and make mistakes. As a teacher, I am often overwhelmed with paperwork, so I know times are hard and every now and then, everyone is going to mess up or have a problem. I could name several LARGER dealers that I have had mess up an order. Please try to work things out with individual dealers. I know it is very difficult and makes us very mad when mess-ups happen. However, lets support those that offer our trains for sale and enjoy the hobby. I'll continue to buy from Southeast Trains!


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

I also know Jim and Sandra at Southeast trains and buy the majority of my train habit stuff from them. When I was soliciting for door prizes for the SELSTS Banquet Jim was very generous with his contribution. Sometimes things don't go just the way we like them to.


----------



## ArticulatedAl (Mar 16, 2008)

I will have to say they have a very impressive show room or should I say rooms. I don't get the chance to go up there much since the only day I get a chance to go up there is on Saturday and you have to have a appt. to show up. Not really worth it to them I guess to have a appt. to browse hahaha, prices to me are a bit high butits to be expected from smaller businesses. And they haven't moved anywhere the train business piggy backs his main business I drive buy it almost every week going out to my land, so just sounds like they need to try and get some help in there. I am not sure how busy Jim is with the main business on Saturdays but try calling before noon and you should have luck getting someone on the phone.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I've had good luck also dealing with Southeast Trains.  They're friendly on the phone and easy to deal with.  The only time I had a problem of getting a hold of them was when they were in the process of moving.  I was able to get a number of LGB products from them when no one else had any.  And I have found their prices to be reasonable.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to add to the thread I recently won an Ebay auction from "g-wiz" which is apparently Southeast Train's Ebay username/front. I won this last Saturday and was told it would ship Tuesday. I kindly sent an email back asking for tracking information when sent and received nothing up until another email that said the same thing this morning and that they "expected" to ship today again. I called and spoke to a lady there and she had said she would check on it and call me back. This was 10:30AM this morning and I never received a call back and I tried numerous times to reach them this afternoon as well. 

Seems like they need to get her some help down there if thats the case of what others had said above!!! 

I'm going to keep calling until I either get a tracking # or a refund. They have so many Ebay auctions and apparently have enough regular business as it is so if they cant handle it I dont understand why they go that route as well. 

I have purchased from them before at the ECLSTS and found them pleasant to deal with there so I guess its just a matter of the actual store having issues.


----------

